# Freddie, 3 year old Red Fell Terrier needs home!



## Rescue Remedies

History: Surrendered into rescue at 1 year old. Homed in with a couple with 7 yr old daughter 3 yrs ago. They are now relocated abroad.

Salient points: Good all round Terrier. Has nipped when excited or man handled e.g. pulled by his colour. Never drawn blood. Overall even temperament. Not for cats or to live with young children. Needs companionship.

Advert: Freddie is a great terrier who has good looks, a happy disposition and least you forget, his is a terrier! He has his little personality which makes him very charming. He is good outside mixing with most dogs, but would prefer to be an only pet. He is well trained to command and loves his walks and his toys. generally travels well in the car, but will have a go at motorbikes which is a bit of a shock when it comes out of the blue, but fades as the bike disappears. Freddie is neutered, vax'd and chipped.

Freddie is a Red Fell Terrier. His coat is wirey to the touch and benefits from hand stripping just to smarten him up, but can be left 'scruffy' style. He does sing and dance when being left and did have a walker come to break his day up. Needs distraction i.e. to be behind a door with a kong or 'trickery'. Given more companionship, this should become less of an issue for him. In our books Freddie is a good terrier who needs to be respected as a terrier and negotiated with to achieve an even routine to suit. Freddie is currently kennelled in the Croydon Area.

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Freddie Red Fell 3 yrs Croydon Kennels

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website Rescue Remedies - Our Dogs and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Dear Freddie. Freddie is getting very worked up with dogs around in kennels and generally not doing well. He joined Lynne (Rescue Remedies) & Nikki (Epsom Canine Rescue) for afternoon tea whilst they shared doggie news. Lynne had the pleasure of Freddie on her lap with lots of squeezes and hugs to his delight and hers! Then off for a lovely walk where he chilled out and led her out whilst she walked behind full of love for this brilliant terrier and sighs of "where are your new owners Freddie?" ... he is such a good little terrier.

He is still looking for a foster home or forever home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Freddie enjoy his walk with Seb today. Alyson has put a towel up in front of his kennel to try and keep him calm from kennel life. Such a different dog once out of his kennel. He did make me laugh today. He was so excited to be going out, he did a dance with his back legs on the ground and his paws in the air waving them at me... We loved this fella and was a joy to walk.



Loved to have a paddle. Just needed a hanky on his head and a string vest..



So relaxed on his walk and enjoyed being out and about, but could feel his anxiety levels rising when we were approaching back to the kennel. Won't be long Freddie and you will soon have your special home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Freddie Mercury...no not liquid metal  *liquid Gold! *


----------



## Rescue Remedies

The chain of kindness .. a family determined to rescue waits and sees at last their dog on terrierrescue (Ted); which creates a foster place, one dog (Gillie) comes out of kennels who is in the car and met by a fosterer, who offers a foster place - which means you drive like to wind to rush into the kennels as they are closing and *you want to sing to the hill tops, *but instead you whisper into Tina's ear (who is late and still serving food) _..I'm taking *Freddie* home_!!!!

 
 
 

Tomorrow I will take pictures of Freddie in the pack. He was so easy to introduce. They have all accepted him and he is just playing with Glen with Fern complaining and grumbling. Oh Freddie 4 months in kennels we never intended you to be there that long .. at last the terriers are finding homes. Meanwhile you enjoy our humble abode!

Freddie is now in foster and still awaits his forever home.


----------



## syd73

Hi there

I have emailed lynne regarding Freddie, we are really interested and think he would fit in well with us. We have a 6 year old lakeland terrier, who loves other dogs and we feel it would be good to have another as a companion. We live in a lovely village and Sally gets taken on gorgeous walks along the river and in the woods... it keeps us fit! We bought a piece of land next to our house earlier this year and are busy working on it, Sally loves nothing more than mooching around and digging while we are busy digging!

Sally and Freddie look like twins and when you read his profile it sounds so much like Sally.

We are happy to travel to meet Freddie as we feel he is just what we are looking for, we do not want a puppy but a dog of similar age to Sally.

Hope to hear about Freddie soon


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Will check the status of your questionnaire :wink5:


----------



## syd73

I spoke with Lynne regarding Freddie this morning and we have arranged to come down early on Saturday morning with Sally to meet Freddie, we are really excited and feel that we can give Freddie the home and terrier tolerence that he needs!


----------



## mr.stitches

hope it all goes well, freddie is such a lovely little soul


----------



## Teapotty

Oh good luck Freddie. Really have my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## hazel pritchard

Hope all goes well when you all meet ,


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Hope all goes well - keep us all posted.

This forum is really helping us find some good homes for our dogs


----------



## syd73

When Freddie met Sally  ... Sally has use of a dog flap, wonder how Freddie will take to that... she also loves swimming and diving for rocks! Never seen a dog dive before, she used to be scared of the water but now you can't get her out of it. She's been swimming for about 2 years now, she is 6... wonder if Freddie will be a swimmer too


----------



## Teapotty

Aww love that first picture, looks like a dating site


----------



## syd73

Well we're ready for Freddie and very excited about our trip down tomorrow with Sally to meet him... if all goes well and we fully expect it to a space will be available for Bart in a foster home, he has been home alone and needs some love... bless him have a look and read about him here... Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Bart Patterdale Terrier 6-7 yrs Crewe Cheshire Coming soon ... Sally is wondering... why the other bed, keep saying to her this is Sally's bed and that's Freddie's be and she just looks at me with those lovely brown eyes and you can see her thinking... I know something is going on but I don't know what yet!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Will be thinking of you and hoping all goes well. Drive carefully and try get some shut eye tonight if at all possible


----------



## Rescue Remedies

They met yesterday and it was definitely love at 1st "website". So Freddie has now found a live-in-wife and a new home!


----------



## mindymoo

How lovely for freddie hope he will be happy


----------



## syd73

Freddie is all settled and seems really happy, he was a little quiet this morning but soon picked up once he got out on his walk... he had me up at 1am... probably just getting used to his new surroundings and wanted to have a neb around!!! Took him for a quick walk in my dressing gown at 1am... hope the neighbours did not see!!! Was off his food but started eating once we got back from the walk and has been picking on and off all day... he has let off 1 or 2 or 10 v.smelly pumps LOL. But he'll settle, he's crashed out and seems content... him and Sally are really good together and have both adjusted so well.


----------

